# National Field Network, Don't bother....



## mtmtnman

Unless you want to spend more time in the office than in the field. Hey! That's a lot like Safeguard!! Anyways the upload site is from the 80's. They have a code # you have to know for EVERY line item.

IE:
Garage:
1. 1 car attached
2. 2 Car attached
3. 1 car attached
4. 2 car detached
5. car port
6. 3 car attached
7. 3 car detached
8. no garage

The problem is on the upload site, all you see is GARAGE TYPE __ You have to refer to a cheat sheet for the right #. The information does not save from visit to visit either.  You have to go through the same BS over and over again Like a pool is mysteriously going to show up or a house is going to change to a mobile home. Then after spending 15 minutes for one lousy inspection you STILL have to upload the checklist that has the same damn info you just entered into their site. Here is the pricing in case anyone is interested.

Inspections $15
Preservation is mostly HUD less discount but they only pay $12 for lockboxes....


----------



## BPWY

Forget all that noise!


----------



## GTX63

So your trying to expand up there eh?


----------



## Cleanupman

I beleive here inNevada that is classified as a "losing Proposition"....


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> So your trying to expand up there eh?


I took them off at the request of 1 of my good brokers. We had a couple of very profitable trash outs but that does not make up for all the BS on the inspection side.


----------



## GTX63

I have concluded that our brokers don't know diddly about the ethics and operations of most of these regionals. The gripe and groan about the Safeguards and the FAS types and then send us links to every Joe Bob and Dick operation they can think of, believing they are helping us.


----------



## 68W30

they are salespersons after all ,, snake oil get your snake oil


----------



## GreenwayLady

We do Property Preservation work for NFN.. They have kept us extremely busy.. and the pay is good. Learning to upload to their system was challenging, but it got easier with each upload. Lots of paperwork to fill out, scan & upload. Then you answer the same questions during the upload.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GreenwayLady said:


> We do Property Preservation work for NFN.. They have kept us extremely busy.. and the pay is good. Learning to upload to their system was challenging, but it got easier with each upload. Lots of paperwork to fill out, scan & upload. Then you answer the same questions during the upload.



If they are such a good company why do they still owe people for jobs done during the summer. Last year they took a large regional out to dinner and promised them the moon. Wined and dined them so the regional put their crews in 7 states to work for NFN. That regional isn't getting paid and NFN owes them HUNDREDS of thousands.


----------



## tak

What is the name of this regional Craigslist Hack? I worked for NFN for 6 Months, contract stated 35 days from invoice and it was always, always 60-90 days out. had a 3k job take 90 plus to get paid. I was making money with them but I had to quit because no income for 60-90 days hurts the pocket when trying to pay payroll with no checks from them. There is no way you can pay your payroll with these companies that pay 60-90 days out. 30-45 makes it manageable.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices

tak said:


> What is the name of this regional Craigslist Hack? I worked for NFN for 6 Months, contract stated 35 days from invoice and it was always, always 60-90 days out. had a 3k job take 90 plus to get paid. I was making money with them but I had to quit because no income for 60-90 days hurts the pocket when trying to pay payroll with no checks from them. There is no way you can pay your payroll with these companies that pay 60-90 days out. 30-45 makes it manageable.


Ditto for us, except we had jobs 120 days out. I have gotten 2 checks from them this month, though. 1 for $25 and another for $30.


----------



## Houston15

These people are thieves. We have not only filed a class action but have filed criminal charges with the FBI for fraud.


----------



## northeast1

Stay away They owe me 7000 No chance of them answering the phone. They use 3rd party so you cant sue direct ASK NY and nj ATTY GENERAL for more info


----------



## tkiefer1111

*current vendor/contractor at NFN*

Is anyone currently working for NFN that is doing well(in other words, does not want to sue them)?


----------



## northeast1

Its no surprise the hack did not answer He just trolls this site making dumb comments with no back up info, nothing with teeth just a troll..


----------



## PropPresPro

northeast1 said:


> Its no surprise the hack did not answer He just trolls this site making dumb comments with no back up info, nothing with teeth just a troll..


Your post doesn't seem to make sense. What are you talking about?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

northeast1 said:


> Its no surprise the hack did not answer He just trolls this site making dumb comments with no back up info, nothing with teeth just a troll..


Please Clarify your statement here. Everyone knows NFN is having money troubles it's been going on for years. Anyone who got caught up in that mess should have done more research.


----------

